# Customer says, I don't carry cash!!



## Robert Boyer (Nov 8, 2018)

I set up a "Square" account for those that don't carry cash for tips.
You should see there faces when I say I accepted debit for tips.

Square, they will send you this and a free square card reader, that plugs into your phone...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cash. Card. Gold teeth . . .


----------



## Robert Boyer (Nov 8, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Cash. Card. Gold teeth . . .


New born child? Lol just kidding


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Robert Boyer said:


> Square, they will send you this and a free square card reader, that plugs into your phone...


What fees does Square charge?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Less than Uber or Lyft !


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> What fees does Square charge?


Last I checked it was something like 2.75% if you swiped the card.



tohunt4me said:


> Less than Uber or Lyft !


Here here!! Truer words have never been spoken!


----------



## Robert Boyer (Nov 8, 2018)

No matter any way 2.75% from a buck is better than no tip.

No on has done it anyway, its always, " I'll catch ya on the app" my reply, yea, sure ya will!

2.75% + .10 fee 1.00=.8725
.87 on every dollar is better than no tip at all.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Why do passengers even discuss this at all? 

I usually just say “you can drop me off here/there” and hop out the car and go about my day.


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

Did you notice the address from Square in San Francisco is the same as Ubers?


----------

